# Best Childhood Memory



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

What's your best childhood memory?

Also, what's your best most recent "memory"?

Mine is probably when I got my first pet, a dog. He was an awesome, loyal German Shepard. 

My best most recent memory would be jumping out of plane... with a parachute on, of course.


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine best childhood memory is when i wait for my summer vacations after exams and i use to go for summer camp.http://www.happinessforyou.org/


----------



## armlamoureux (Nov 14, 2013)

Not really a "childhood" memory since I was 15, but so awesome it blows all childhood memories away. I went to my first rock concert with my dad, and it was our mutual favorite band- the Moody Blues. Every song they played almost made me cry (and no, I'm not really ashamed to admit that :3), and for days, I just kept thinking "I actually saw them live :O". Ah, just writing about it here made me smile


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Best childhood memory:

When mom bought a PC. I taught myself programming and used to have this illusion of changing the world. I started playing lots of games with my bro, and we tried to create some of our own too: 3D modeling, music composition and stuff ... staying positive. Good old days ... *cries of nostalgia*


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Spending time with my best friend funny times.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Having trouble coming up with something specific but all the times in grades 5-6. Everything seemed so easy and fun back then, and it was before everyone became jerks in junior high.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Going to this camp called Alaska Crossings. 

And when my dog had puppies!


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I use to run around in the backyard pretending I was a Sailor Moon like character. I had my own little world where I created my own challenges, had my own crew and my own love interest lol. Felt so badass. Either that or daydreaming on the trampoline. Feeling way to nostalgic right now.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

My whole childhood was the best. I was the leader of a group of kids that would just chill with bikes around a park everyday and always talked to girls but sadly those days are over. Sucks cause I was used to always having a group of people around me and now I'm a lonely ******* lol. 

Best recent memory would probably be getting my haircut lmao


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Idk i remember ages 6-10 and i was very happy i can't choose a single memory after i hit puberty and got ugly i've been depressed ever since.

grade 5 was probably my best year, i had a decent circle of friends, always hung out with my friends at the school, park, etc.. after school, actually had fun, i was almost always in a good mood, my family was still really good back then. Everything has fallen apart since then ;/


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

back when my pappaw didn't suffer so bad from arthritis, hed play the guitar (he played it for a good 50+ years). there were a few times hed play just for me and i'd be so ecstatic to be included in that.

also the times id spend the night with mammaw and pappaw and run myself completely exhausted to the point where i had nonstop giggles, and my mammaw couldnt help but join in on the giggling. then eventually id fall asleep on the couch and id hear her say, "bless her little heart." ill never forget that. miss her so much.


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Idk i remember ages 6-10 and i was very happy i can't choose a single memory after i hit puberty and got ugly i've been depressed ever since.
> 
> grade 5 was probably my best year, i had a decent circle of friends, always hung out with my friends at the school, park, etc.. after school, actually had fun, i was almost always in a good mood, my family was still really good back then. Everything has fallen apart since then ;/


I read some of your ask questions. Absolutely hilarious. I have a very similar sense of humor. By the way, I know you're sick of this question but would you ever post a picture? I could get you surgery at a discount but you live in Ontario, so, if you're ever in the area let me know.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

One of my very best memories as a child is of spending New Year's eve with my extended family. 
I would play with my cousins and dance and sing and laugh hysterically and eat loads of food.

My best recent memory ... The moment when I heard someone I really loved arrive in a taxi outside my door after not seeing them for a long time.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

AnansiBoy said:


> I read some of your ask questions. Absolutely hilarious. I have a very similar sense of humor. By the way, I know you're sick of this question but would you ever post a picture? I could get you surgery at a discount but you live in Ontario, so, if you're ever in the area let me know.


Most people who ask me questions on it are complete morons though lol and I appreciate it but I don't ever see myself going near Ohio >.< I'm afraid to post a picture because I actually think it might show up under ugly under google images.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Christmas, too many to mention because i would go on and on knowing me, but yeah, nothing ever has come close to childhood Christmas', they invoked feelings i will probably never experience again in this cold adult world.


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Most people who ask me questions on it are complete morons though lol and I appreciate it but I don't ever see myself going near Ohio >.< I'm afraid to post a picture because I actually think it might show up under ugly under google images.


Well, I'm sure half of them aren't there to get actual answers! Most are obviously there just for fun. :yes It's not like a serious question and answer site...

If it shows up as the first hit for "ugly" under Google maybe you can be famous... and then there are always some people out there who think famous people are attractive... :idea You can even do an ugly tour, Lady Gaga and Miley Cyrus do these all the time... :boogie


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

march_hare said:


> One of my very best memories as a child is of spending New Year's eve with my extended family.
> I would play with my cousins and dance and sing and laugh hysterically and eat loads of food.
> 
> My best recent memory ... The moment when I heard someone I really loved arrive in a taxi outside my door after not seeing them for a long time.


Your most recent memory sounds pretty awesome.

As for New Year's Eve, I think now I just pretty much accepted that I'm not going to be doing anything every year. Maybe someone will pull up in a taxi sometime though? :no


----------



## sirsnits (Nov 1, 2012)

Definitely camp, "Circle Square Ranch" to be specific 

Spent a lot of time with my brother, Played a LOT of Sega and Nintendo (probably too much lol).

Going into the forest and getting lost, than finding our way back somehow.

tho I don't get as much nostalgia as I used to.

My best recent memory is becoming an uncle to my amazing niece. 

Also in a turn of random events led me too meeting someone I knew back in high school, Who has been nothing but supportive and understanding, Just an all round amazing friend.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Spending my summers as a kid at my grandparent's house on Lake Champlain.

My best recent memory would be the days my kids were born.


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

sirsnits said:


> Definitely camp, "Circle Square Ranch" to be specific
> 
> Spent a lot of time with my brother, Played a LOT of Sega and Nintendo (probably too much lol).
> 
> ...


I don't think there is such a thing as "too much" for something good. Back in the day, video games were a blast. Brings back some memories. Now, I just feel guilty if I play them, as if I should be doing something productive instead.

Becoming an uncle is a great thing, I recently had this experience as well.

Glad you have a nice, supportive friend. We could all use one of those.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't really remember anything from my childhood, except a few detailed bits and pieces of environment without a clear story. One of the best I can remember at the moment was specifically the day I got a new pet hermit crab and short book about hermit crabs from my teacher (my old one had died a few days before). Ironically, this is the same teacher who spurred the beginnings of my anxiety attacks and other issues, like wetting my pants so often that I was a nurse's office regular. :/ 

Another good general memory from my childhood would be sitting around building landscapes and stories out of legos, lincoln logs, heroscape pieces....I had a lot of toys. Not going to lie, I was spoiled in that respect. Plus I had a mountain of beanie babies, matchbox cars, dinosaurs. I loved my dinosaurs. I'd create all sorts of weird scenarios with them all the way through middle school. Plus I had this little collection of knick knacks, notably these miniature alien figurines. Oh and a whole box full of "spy equipment" from my sister. Oooh, I wish I still had all my toys. 

My best recent memory I guess would be getting asked to read my term paper at the undergraduate symposium by my music seminar professor. That gave me just the temporary boost I needed in confidence, even though most likely, due to anxiety, I won't end up participating.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

AnansiBoy said:


> Your most recent memory sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> As for New Year's Eve, I think now I just pretty much accepted that I'm not going to be doing anything every year. Maybe someone will pull up in a taxi sometime though? :no


It was pretty awesome but unfortunately that person is now gone from my life completely, and it's probably wrong to think too much about good things if they're gone forever.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

It was around Christmas.

Perfect weather. The sun was so bright it seemed like it was frying the world. But at the same time, the air was so cool that you felt like you were at the beach everywhere you went. There were no clouds in the sky and the sky seemed like a deep blue ocean hanging above our heads.

We were on a road trip. My family and I went to an old town for a day, to have some fun. I remember how the light reflected off of the buildings and structures. It was like they were glowing; some glow-in-the-light type stuff. I remember just losing myself and having this deep feeling like everything was alright, that I was cosmically where I needed to be in the universe.

We went to the beach. It was my first time at the Santa Monica Pier. There was a restless energy about the air. Other people seemed to get sucked into the 'feel' of that day, too. I looked at the landscape and it was like we were all moving pieces of this great piece of art. I remember running against the wind and it felt like my soul was gently carried away.

When dusk came, darkness put a blanket on the town of Los Angeles. I remember sailing away in the car, looking at this panorama. This must be what an astronaut feels like. When I got home, I watched some Cartoon Network Christmas specials and it was like my TV family came to visit me. When it was time to clock-in and call it a day, I remember having the most peaceful feeling ever before shut-eye.

I was sometimes told, when I was a kid, that I didn't have a life. But that day, life had _me_.


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

march_hare said:


> It was pretty awesome but unfortunately that person is now gone from my life completely, and it's probably wrong to think too much about good things if they're gone forever.


Sorry to hear about that 

I hope something better happens soon!


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think just giggling at nothing with my friends when I was age 8-15. I had such a laugh back then. Also simple things like looking at the sky in awe and looking forward to the future.

Most recent I think was when I visited a museum where I saw human remains that are _5000_ of years old. Wow...


----------



## AnansiBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Juno1984 said:


> I think just giggling at nothing with my friends when I was age 8-15. I had such a laugh back then. Also simple things like looking at the sky in awe and looking forward to the future.
> 
> Most recent I think was when I visited a museum where I saw human remains that are _5000_ of years old. Wow...


That's the best post so far, in my opinion. Brings me back to the times when I used to just sit around with my buddies just laughing away at stupid stuff.

I also used to like sitting out at night with friends and family watching meteor showers... Good times.

Thanks for your post!


----------

